
How to avoid dying in a car crash - arikr
http://lesswrong.com/lw/awm/how_to_avoid_dying_in_a_car_crash/
======
nercht12
> The most dangerous month, it turns out, is August, and Saturday the most
> dangerous day, according to the National Highway Traffic Safety
> Administration

Saturday and Friday night at those times are dangerous where I'm at because of
end-of-summer parties and drinking. Lots of drinking.

> "overconfidence appears to be a large factor in peoples’ thinking about
> traffic safety"

This will never change. As long as we have overconfident drivers, we will have
accidents. Confidence = "I don't need to double-check". Sadly, that same
overconfidence is why you can't convince anyone to NOT be overconfident. It's
a self-confirming cycle, and people only become more careful after the
accident because, as every overconfident driver says, "It'll never happen to
me." (getting in an accident, that is)

